# Tropical Almond Leaf



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

After an absence of over a year we finally received a shipment of tropical almond Leaf aka Indian almond leaf. As many Betta and soft water fish breeders know this leaf is indispensable in preparing the water for ideal breeding conditions. It contains tannins and other organic acids that will colour the water but the benefits out weigh the water discolouration.

we sell it in 8" x 18" fish bags nearly full for $3.99. There are some whole leaves in the bags but it is mostly good sized pieces. 

This batch is very fresh and aromatic


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Niiiceeee!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll have to stop in on my way home.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Funny thing is this stuff is everywhere in Singapore/ Southeast Asia... imagine if we could sell our autumn leaves that fall in our yards to people abroad LOL. Essentially that's what we're doing, buying their yard wastes lol... granted these leaves *DO* help in the acclimation and medication of freshwater fish from that region.

Edit: fyi menagerie has probably the lowest price for these leaves in Canada.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well usually you have to order these in yourselves in mass quantities. This is a fab idea. $4 is eminently reasonable for a breeding supply that many asian or sa blackwater species and betta breeders will need.

Hooray 4 Menagerie.


W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh were these listed as a certain grade or no?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

When it comes to Almond tree leaves, the 'grades' usually refer to weather the leaves are 1) whole (uncrushed) 2) in large pieces or 3) crushed in random large and small pieces. To be honest, they all do the same thing, release the same amount of tanins and antibiotic properties and will eventually break down into mulm in the aquarium.

From what I remember, the stuff u get from menagerie is a bag of mixed whole, large and small pieces. If you're looking for the chemical and medical effect rather than the very temporary 'whole leaf' look its a definate buy.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an almond tree in my backyard, will that work?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh I didn't mind the sizes at all.. Just the darkness. Some leaves I have gotten didn't give off much tannin compared to the darker ones I have gotten in the past. 

I love the fact that you wouldnt have to order them lol


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*quick question regarding how to use them...*

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to ask those of you that are experienced at using these leaves... they are used to make the water acidic for breeding conditions right? Can I use these for my angelfish and how many leaves do I use per gallon? Does it raise the acidity quickly or slowly over time? And how slow? Thanks so much.

Laura


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about the leaves lowering your pH unless you are using it with RO.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a better price than even four years ago . I'll be in to buy some "Fish Scotch" this week.

I call it that because it has a slight relaxant effect on fish and conditions some fish to breed. 

Bolivian Rams find it an absolute thrill to flip these over and look for food underneath. They go at it for hours if you give them a few leaves. Really gives them something to do.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I have an almond tree in my backyard, will that work?


Completely unrelated plant. What's more, just about everything in the genus Prunus (cherries, plums, peaches, almonds, etc) has cyanogenic glycosides in leaves and wood and seeds. These compounds release cyanide, so they're not the best thing to put in an aquarium. ;-)


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

That's awesome I was just about to order some leaves off of ebay, I'll probably be stopping in Monday/Weds now


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Can anybody from Markham pick me up a bag? Menagerie is far .


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would not have done the group buy on these, direct from Way Over In Asia, if I had known that Menagerie was going to bring them in.

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

We're just having a general discussion about marketplace conditions. 

W


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> We're just having a general discussion about marketplace conditions.
> 
> W


Hmmm... it's seems like an ad posted by a store in the section their supposed to and not a post for discussion.

I personally don't really care if someone wants to organize a group order for leaves that we probably will sell cheaper than the group buy can get them for... and on a regular basis. Larger quantities can mostly certainly be purchased from us a better deal and without the hassle of them possibly being confiscated by the CBS/CFIA for not having proper documentation.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

No need to be crabby. For the record, I recommend people buy these from Menagerie. I wouldn't have been ordering my own if I had already known you could get them ANYWHERE in the GTA already.  I'm not trying to sell anything to anybody. Sorry to hijack the thread. :-(

W


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

no crabbiness inferred...

thanks for the support


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, the grading for Indian Almond tree leaves really has nothing to do with how much tanins it releases - its purely on the 'look' of the leaf. With regards to the amount of tanins, I suppose it depends on your luck. Why are some fruits sweeter or bigger than a few others from the same tree?

In Southeast Asia, the pet stores get a whole bunch of these leaves and place them in a tub of water to have a constant and consistent supply of the stuff. When ever they need to they just dip a cup in the tub and pour it into where ever they want to.



Ciddian said:


> oohh I didn't mind the sizes at all.. Just the darkness. Some leaves I have gotten didn't give off much tannin compared to the darker ones I have gotten in the past.
> 
> I love the fact that you wouldnt have to order them lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread. Just wanted to comment.

I bought a $4 bag of almond leaves today. It will last me over a year for the tank I plan to use it on. The leaves are quite fresh, still smell fresh, and are still supple- not dry and crinkly. Many of the leaves are fully intact or near intact and seven + inches long. This is an excellent price for very much intact and quite fresh leaves. I was very pleased with them.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

A trip to Menagerie is too far for me. If only someone will pick some up for me


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Firerox said:


> A trip to Menagerie is too far for me. If only someone will pick some up for me


Mentioning your location might not hurt your chances of making that a reality.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Mentioning your location might not hurt your chances of making that a reality.


My bad. I'm at Birchmount and Mcnicoll. My parents might not let me buy anything without seeing it first, though. Lol ._.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Firerox said:


> My parents might not let me buy anything without seeing it first, though. Lol ._.


If that is the case, then I don't recommend you get a package of dried leaves from some stranger that shows up to your parents house that you met on an Internet forum


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

me want some of that top grade dried leaves


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL, I've used almond leaves before. My parents know I wanted to go to menagerie to get some but it's too far a drive. I've also bought stuff from non-shop sources before


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Firerox said:


> LOL, I've used almond leaves before. My parents know I wanted to go to menagerie to get some but it's too far a drive. I've also bought stuff from non-shop sources before


Kids today! I was much older than you before I started experimenting with Almond leave (First time this week). Trust me when i lived at home my parents would have freaked.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you guys talking about drugs on a fish forum?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Firerox said:


> LOL, I've used almond leaves before. My parents know I wanted to go to menagerie to get some but it's too far a drive. I've also bought stuff from non-shop sources before


Why not take the TTC? Service practically to the door at Menagerie, and no parking or traffic hassles.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*almond leaves*

i usually visit meneagerie often during the month i am at dvp and lawrence when i go there the next time and if they have some i will purchase some and post that i have some ,not sure when i am going this week , will see how my week is 
tom


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't want to revive an old thread, but at the same time I don't want to spam the forums so I'll just take the sweeter of the poisons. My questions are: 
1. Do I need to rinse these before use? I did but I don't want to because I'd be wasting some of the tannins and and useful stuff.
2. How can I see these fresher for longer?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Tannins are released slowly, rinsing them to be safe isn't going to make any difference in terms of tannins released into your tank.

2. Stick them in the freezer. I just have my oak/almond leaves tied up in a black garbage bag.


----------

